# Mice And Pinkys



## DanielLDN (Sep 5, 2012)

Since ive had my p's i have been feeding them on prawns, trout and live river shrimp, anyway they gobble them all up all though they are really lazy so most of the shrimp are killed by my ruby shark which in turn ruins my water, anyway slightly off topic. Few of my mates came round for a bbq last night and brought with him 4 pinkys and 2 adults obviously dead. I didn't think they would be that interested in them, how wrong i was they obliterated them in 2 minutes. So if you got fussy p's try pinkys, i would avoid mice purely coz the fur which ruined my water. All that was left was the head, which my baby Oscar snapped up (separate tanks).


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

how big is your oscar now?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't feed them too often... piranhas love 'm, but they really are just an occasional treat.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Pinky's is containing a small amount of milk from the mother mice, and it's far from healthy for your fish.

Pinky's are not for piranha's.


----------

